# Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, гемангиома. Как не прозевать метастазы?



## Хусточка (14 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, Дмитрий Игоревич! У меня РМЖ N2N0M0, операция была в ноябре. Сейчас я прохожу курс химиотерапии и у меня очень сильно заболела спина в области поясницы и тазобедренных суставов. Я прошла МРТ и получила заключение: остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника 2-3 стадии, спондилоартроз 1-2стадии, небольшое выбухание диска L2-L3. мелкие дискоостеофитические комплексы в сегменте L4-L5. Гимангиома тела Th11 позвонка. Скажите, пожалуйста, гемангиома - это не метастазы? И какие обследования позвоночника надо пройти, чтобы не прозевать метастазы, если они будут? Меня зовут Наталья Александровна, 58 лет.Спасибо.


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (14 Янв 2012)

Гемангиомы -  не метастазы, это разные вещи. Нужно сдавать онкомаркеры и консультация онколога.


----------

